# Spring time is jerkbait time



## Jim (Mar 16, 2012)

I like fishing suspended jerk baits. The thrill you get when an unsuspecting bass hits the lure on your pause is just awesome.

Do you need to spend $20+ on a megabass or can you get away with a cheaper alternative like the smithwick or Rapala.

Last Megabass I owned is sitting 30 feet up in a tree on Princeton Lake in Maine because of super skilled cast by my son. :x :LOL2: Brand new out of the package first cast. I had this lure for like 2 years just sitting there waiting for a special father son moment. :LOL2: 

Anyway, check out this article by our boys at wired2fish!
https://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/73255/9-Bass-Fishing-Jerkbaits-You-Shouldn-t-Live-Without

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2012)

Love the jerks - LC Pointers!

But also love the Raps - HJ and X-raps


Diawa's DR and DB Minnows are some other good less pricey jerk baits


I also had a Matzou America jointed suspending jerkbait that was awesome - got it as a test sample from the company and have not found another since


----------



## fender66 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just read that article. The guys over at W2F do such a great job!

I have to admit though that I have a hard time paying $14 for a bait when I can get something similar for $4 or $5 and still catch fish. I use the Rapala X Rap on occasion. That's just under $8 I think.


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2012)

Taken on a jerkbait a couple of days ago! :beer:

[youtube]IgP10vL__40[/youtube]


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've never done all that great with jerkbaits. I need to start buying different ones and find out which suspend the best and have the best action.

I've heard great things about the McStick. I catch them on rapalas, but only once the water starts warming up. They dont seem to like a floater when the water temps are still in the 40s.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 16, 2012)

14.9lb is something that I can only dream about!


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 16, 2012)

How do you use these? I am unfamiliar with them - up home I just used grubs and my jitterbug mostly... but I got a tackle box full of stuff at a yard sale down here and it has several of these in it.


----------



## 200racing (Mar 16, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> How do you use these? I am unfamiliar with them - up home I just used grubs and my jitterbug mostly... but I got a tackle box full of stuff at a yard sale down here and it has several of these in it.



cast and then work it back to you twitching, pausing and reeling. rod tip down works best for me.
ive also caught plenty of fish just casting and reeling them in.


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2012)

200racing said:


> Jdholmes said:
> 
> 
> > How do you use these? I am unfamiliar with them - up home I just used grubs and my jitterbug mostly... but I got a tackle box full of stuff at a yard sale down here and it has several of these in it.
> ...



Same here! In water around 55 we usually get hit on the pause. That was the only way we were catching fish up in Maine last year. Everyone's hit came on the pause.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2012)

I fish them two ways - a pull with a loooooong pause or a constant hard twitch shaking my rod tip while continually reeling slowly. You want to maintain contact with the bait and get it to roll side to side as you retrieve. Reel as slowly as you can 


A super fast action rod with a light tip seems to work best for these

Oh yeah almost forgot to mention the Yo-Zuri line of pins are awesome as well


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> I fish them two ways - a pull with a loooooong pause or a constant hard twitch shaking my rod tip while continually reeling slowly. You want to maintain contact with the bait and get it to roll side to side as you retrieve. Reel as slowly as you can
> 
> 
> A super fast action rod with a light tip seems to work best for these
> ...



What kind of Rapala was that that you used at the wachusett reservoir?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2012)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I fish them two ways - a pull with a loooooong pause or a constant hard twitch shaking my rod tip while continually reeling slowly. You want to maintain contact with the bait and get it to roll side to side as you retrieve. Reel as slowly as you can
> ...




I think it might have been a Sub-walker


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! Do you typically add weight?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Thanks for the tips! Do you typically add weight?




Do you mean the stick on weight strips to make the lure sink or balance? If so, I do not but I fish with a few guys who do that


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2012)

yes the sub walker! :beer: I'm going to pick some up.

If you guys have never used or seen one, I recommend one for the arsenal.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 16, 2012)

:twisted: The Rapala Husky Jerk size (HJ-10) is possibly the best lure of all time. I catch every species with this magical lure. :mrgreen:


----------



## florida strain (Mar 18, 2012)

my favorite is a f-13 rapala , however big huskys been working good lately last few trips ,till they start feeding up closer in the water colum.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ahab, I know you use a lot of St. Croix rods. Which rod do you like for jerks?

I used a 68mxf (Avid), for a while, and was relatively pleased with it. I then picked up a 66mf, which St. Croix recommends as a jerkbait rod, and while I haven't used it enough to really determine how I like it, I'm not necessarily as pleased with that configuration as I should be.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 19, 2012)

> Ahab, I know you use a lot of St. Croix rods. Which rod do you like for jerks?



Dang.....you had to go there didn't you. And with AHAB on top of it. [-X :shock: [-X 

God help us all! [-o<

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2012)

bassboy1 said:


> Ahab, I know you use a lot of St. Croix rods. Which rod do you like for jerks?
> 
> I used a 68mxf (Avid), for a while, and was relatively pleased with it. I then picked up a 66mf, which St. Croix recommends as a jerkbait rod, and while I haven't used it enough to really determine how I like it, I'm not necessarily as pleased with that configuration as I should be.





I do like the Legend Elite for jerksbaits - but I that is only for smallie stuff


I use a 6'6" extrafast med.light Lamiglass for most of the jerk bait fishing - has just the right amount of flex and backbone to really get those baits working


----------

